# 1968 GTO wheels



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Did all 68's come with 14" rims only or were 15's an option . I was going to go with the 17" torque thrust II 's and still might but Im also considering other options such as 14x7 or 15x7 rallye wheels .With either of the rallye 7" wide wheels whats the possibility of running into rubbing issues?


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

The '68's with disc brakes had a different back spacing to clear the calipers. In '68 you could get the Ralley I, Ralley II, or plain steel with hub caps all were 14" wheels. The 15x7" wheels will not interfere with disc brakes, and you should not have a problem with rubbing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

15's were not an option in '68. Only 14's. I've been running a set of 14x7 Rally II's on my '67 GTO since '88, and I love the looks. 225/70/14 tires, no rub. I think 15 inch wheels look good on these cars, though, and if you want to run 15 inch Rally's, tires are easier to get these days.


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

*1968 gto*

sounds like what im after is a set of 14x7's . Thats a shame I found a set of 15x7's with good rubber , priced right in good shape not to far from me .


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

*68 gto wheels*

I found another set 14x6 my car has drums all the way around if these wheels are from a disk brake car (front) will they work ?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

My 68 has 15x7's and I read that they were an option for rally II's but not the rally I's I've also heard the 14" rims have trouble clearing disk brake components...


----------

